# Saibling filetieren



## SB-Canerods (12. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern zum esrten Mal einen Saibling filetiert. Standardmäßig hinter dem Kopf eingeschnitten und entlang der Mittelgräte bis zum Schwanz geschnitten. Dann die Bauchgräten weggeschnitten. Jetzt merkte ich dass in dem Filet noch Gräten sind und zwar oberhalb der Mittelgräte, also im Rückenbereich. Was sind das für Gräten und wie bekommt man sie am besten raus?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Kescherdriller (12. März 2007)

*AW: Saibling filetieren*

Moin Simon|wavey: 

Dafür nimmst du am Besten eine feine Zange odert eine Pinzette!
Damit ziehst Du sie dann einfach mit etwas Gefühl raus;wenn Du danach mit dem Finger leicht über die Mitte streichst,fühlst du,ob du eine vergessen hast;that´s it:vik: 

Gruß Olli


----------



## SB-Canerods (12. März 2007)

*AW: Saibling filetieren*

Hi Olli,
danke für deine Antwort. Hab das gestern auch mit ner kleinen Zange versucht. Manche Gräten sind gut rausgegangen, aber die meisten sind mir abgebrochen|uhoh: 
Sollte man die Gräten mit der Zange eher recht schnell nach dem Fang ziehen, oder eher etwas liegen lassen. Vielleicht gibt es da Unterschiede vom Fleisch her, dass sich die Gräten dann besser ziehen lassen?
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. März 2007)

*AW: Saibling filetieren*

Ich weiß ja nicht was du mit den Filets vorhast aber nach dem Räuchern z.B. lassen sich die Ysilon Gräten gut entfernen. Auch ist das nachdem Braten besser. Nur wenn mans mag. Im Rohen Fisch ist das nicht immer einfach.


----------



## SB-Canerods (12. März 2007)

*AW: Saibling filetieren*

Die Filets werden gebeizt, sind also beim Verzehr auch noch roh.
Gruß
Simon


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. März 2007)

*AW: Saibling filetieren*

Nach dem Beizen lassen sich die Gräten leicht und einfach entfernen.
Roh im eigentlichen Sinne ist der Fisch nicht mehr durch das Salz erhält der Fisch eine "Salzgarung". Aber er ist nicht durch erwärmen gar geworden da hast du schon recht.
Mit Zitronensaft kann man Lachs auch garen der beschlägt unter einfluß der Zitronensäure. Aber das ist etwas anderes und gehört nicht zu deiner Frage.


----------



## Kescherdriller (12. März 2007)

*AW: Saibling filetieren*

Hi Simon#h 

Ich hab bisher keine Probs mit dem Ziehen gehabt;versuchs mal mit etwas Gefühl und Übung macht den Meister:q :q 

Nacg dem Beizen ziehen halte ich pers. für Quatsch,denn da mußt Du den ganzen leckeren Dill runterkratzen,den ich seehr gerne mag!
Wenn der Fisch fertig ist muß man ihn einfach nur auspacken können,schräge runterschneiden und Schnabbulieren:vik: Oder?

Gruß Olli


----------

